#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Demping

## Marc van Zeeland

Iemand nog tips om mijn nieuwe Studio te bekleden zodat de nare weerkaatsingen verdwijnen? Je ziet wel eens noppen, gordijnen en gespannen doek.
Wat zijn jullie ervaringen?

----------


## gerry

Dit is een link naar een erg interessant forum over DIY studio bouw: http://forum.studiotips.com/viewtopic.php?t=107

----------


## sparky

lees ook hier een beetje...

http://arts.ucsc.edu/EMS/Music/tech_.../teces_14.html

----------


## Mathijs

http://www.deluuds.nl/soundexcel/acoustics.doc

Dit is een bestand van informatie van een aantal websites wat ik ooit heb samen gevoegt. Staat interessante informatie tussen.

----------

